# Giveaway! Enter To Win Kenmore Built-In Dishwasher!



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We have partnered with *Sears Commercial* to give away a stainless steel *Kenmore Built-In Dishwasher w/ SmartWash® HE Cycle*.

To enter, reply to this thread with your response to the following question.

*What are your biggest challenges when handling appliances for your projects?*

On *April 1, 2016* we will do a random drawing to select the winner.

*Kenmore® 24" Built-In Dishwasher w/ SmartWash® HE Cycle*









The Kenmore built-in dishwasher 1241 features the exclusive SmartWash HE Cycle that delivers excellent cleaning results while using the least amount of resources for each unique load. You’ll get the right wash for every load, every time. This dishwasher also includes a Time Remaining Display that provides you with valuable information, like the amount of time left in your cycle, while the exterior cycle status light signals when your dishes are clean, dry and ready to use. And, it operates at just 53 dBA, so you can carry on everyday activities, like listening to music, without interruption while your dishes are getting clean.










*See the new article sponsored by Sears Commercial here on our site!*



> "Most major appliance suppliers will welcome the opportunity to ensure your procurement goes smoothly. After all, as a contractor, you're more likely to be a return customer if you and your client experience a snag-free process. So the first step is to identify the suppliers that can provide you with the appliance you need. Next, get them on the phone - talk to them about your project. You're building a relationship that can have a direct impact on your bottom line, so it's well worth taking time to get answers to some "what if" questions. And the answers to those questions should help you decide if you're talking to the right company." *How Pros Ensure a Smooth Appliance Installation*



_*Added Note*: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> What are your biggest challenges when handling appliances for your projects?


I'll reply and take myself out of the running immediately.:laughing:

I recently had to change out a combination microwave and convection oven wall unit for a customer. Long time and great customers so I did all the research for them and ordered the oven after their approval.

I was told by Sears, I would be contacted when the unit came in. I opted for store delivery for a couple of reasons. The contact never came. 

After making multiple calls (none of which are actually direct lines to the physical store) I finally was connected with someone who "thought" the unit was sitting in the pickup area. A few moments later I was told they were "pretty sure it's there". I should call back tomorrow, which I did. 

After jumping through the "please press a hundred different numbers for English, department, reason for my call, etc", I spoke to a person that guaranteed me the oven was on a truck and was en route to the store. WTF?

I then asked to speak to the sales person in the physical store where I purchased the oven. I was on hold for probably five minutes before being disconnected. So...start this whole nerve-racking, unnecessary process over again. 

I finally called customer service...(go through same "Press # dexterity game again) and speak to a very helpful and apologetic young lady that will get to the bottom of all this...please hold.

Please hold...please hold...please hold......okay...I'm holding. I put her on speaker and post some more in P&R....:laughing:

She comes back and informs me she can't get anyone in the physical store to answer the phone. She has tried several different direct lines to different departments and no one is answering the phone. Please hold....sure...no problem.

She comes back and apologizes some more and tells me she's not sure at this point what I should do...maybe drive 40 miles round trip to the store and check for myself. 

So.......I decide to do something that has always worked for me in the past. When prompted to "say in a few words the reason for my call", I announce in a plain and distinct voice "CANCEL ORDER".

I was immediately connected a person of unknown intelligence that told me yes in fact, my appliance was in the store awaiting pickup.

Thanks...that's all I wanted to know.

The rest was a piece of cake except for banging my thumb with the oven hinge. God's way of payback for thinking bad thoughts of Sears I guess.

Shall we talk about a Bosch dishwasher experience with Best Buy last year?

Nah....we'll save it for another day.

So...my biggest challenges when dealing with appliances has nothing to do with the appliance or installation. It has to do with this absolutely crazy idea that every store on planet earth can't simply have a human being of average intelligence, who speaks intelligible English, answering the phone and doing their level best to help. Like the old days.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Most of the time, none at all.

Mostly because I like to have all of my appliances on site as early as possible, so I can head off any interesting installation unknowns before they occur.

Rarely, it can be a pain to get super detailed drawings.
Considering that I'm always trying to put square pegs in round holes (or it seems like that :whistling ), they come in very handy when I don't have a unit on site.

It took me 14 phone calls to Bangladesh before I could get the gas and electrical location numbers on a Bosch range I installed last year. :sad:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If the way to win this contest was "send a picture of your dishwasher and the worst one wins', I would win. 

My biggest gripe is just getting specs or making sure appliances are on site for special measurement items. I've had measurements given to me over the phone and they be wrong. Other than that, not many.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

So far, our biggest challenge handling appliances is actually the handling. We recently brought in a 13k stove and it was a huge ordeal just getting it from the garage and inro the kitchen.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

The biggest challenge most times isn't so much the installation but getting the appliances on site damage free. It seems there is always 1 out of the package that has a scratch or dent somewhere. This isn't brand specific. It can really mess up a schedule when that happens.


----------



## pegasush (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been fortunate with scheduling, deliveries, installation and all the 'construction' issues. I sell houses with appliances - the house gets a one year top to bottom warranty, the appliances get a one year warranty. But the appliance warranty starts on the day of delivery. The house warranty starts on possession. That gap is anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months , depending on how long a house sits before sale. That can get tre expensive, whether you add extended warranty or just self-insure. A dishwasher that has never been wet, could have its warranty half gone.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

my big one is getting them on site and in place by the company that sold them to me not a sub of a sub of a sub b.s.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hands down, its the delivery monkeys that damage door jambs, floors. A never broken rule is that one of us has to be there to monitor the drop-off and physical inspection.

To the OP w/regards to warranty: Part of the punch-out guys duties is to run every DW through a complete cycle, check all wet connections, run each range on all burners and oven and test for door operation, fire up 0-clearance fireplaces and burn off the new stink, and onward through the complete appliance list.

Oh, which reminds me: there is nothing more foul than the smell of burning plastic because "somebody" left the foam element support in place on the oven during that test run.

Over the years, GE has been very good w/regards to install date warranties. I don't know if it's a function of the dollar volume. I also don't know how Sears is in this case.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

My biggest challenge is timing: you want appliances there early enough to take a physical measurement to ensure that the kitchen is put together right, but you don't want the appliances cluttering the place up and getting damaged while you put the kitchen together. (If forced to choose, I'll opt for accurate measurements and put up with the pain of appliances on-site for too long.)


----------



## SavannahReno (Aug 18, 2015)

Without a doubt: delivery subs. As noted already, some of these guys have are a sub of a sub. I can only imagine the pay they are getting for this. 

Recent example: The homeowners and I were excitedly awaiting their new high-end (read: expensive) appliances. I was there removing the old to be transferred to a rental and to make sure the delivery (and install) guys do it right. 

The truck shows up and within minutes the delivery guy and homeowners are about in fisticuffs! The delivery guy wants to bring appliances in through the front door and the homeowners want it through the back. Delivery guy even starts getting tough saying something like "this is the way we are coming in and that's it!". To be fair, the front door was easier egress, but would mean travel through several rooms of freshly refinished hardwood floors. I also understand these guys don't get paid crap, but this is what you agree to do. 

I step in and call the store (local place).

The homeowners got what they wanted, and delivery guy was visibly upset (underbreath comments, etc). 

Would have been better off just doing it myself, but "free delivery and install included".


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess I have the Anti-Rob story... 

Did a full kitchen last year with all Kenmore. Models chosen were not the very top-shelf, but some pretty nice equipment.

Had it all shipped to the store and was able to hold off delivery until we were ready...no problem:whistling

It included a drop-in gas range so there were questions on clearance and counter cut. Just went down to their warehouse, opened up the actual unit and measured it. Then boxed it back up and they held it till the granite was in:thumbsup:


Gotta love the perks of small town America:thumbup:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Biggest challenge is buying on behalf of rental owners. They always want something for nothing, like somebody else to go purchase and arrange delivery and install with minimal compensation.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Biggest challenge is buying on behalf of rental owners. They always want something for nothing, like somebody else to go purchase and arrange delivery and install with minimal compensation.


My rant was for a rental. I charged for every minute of my time. I made them aware of the hell I went through and they were glad it was me and not them.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> I guess I have the Anti-Rob story...
> 
> Did a full kitchen last year with all Kenmore. Models chosen were not the very top-shelf, but some pretty nice equipment.
> 
> ...



Was it one of the privately owned, smaller Sears stores or a mega store?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Robie said:


> Was it one of the privately owned, smaller Sears stores or a mega store?


It's privately owned as I understand it... They don't reciprocate with the larger stores in the area


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> It's privately owned as I understand it... They don't reciprocate with the larger stores in the area


Bingo.

We have one here also and I do a little bit of business with them. I'd do more if I could but their hands are tied. I couldn't even get the oven delivered to them.

And....they actually answer the phone when I call them. Imagine!!!!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not many issues but biggest one being appliances being delivered damaged.Then sometimes a replacement has to be ordered.Can really hold thing up for me.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

The problem I see as an ec is the specs. I love it when the specs say one thing and the unit comes in with a totally different configuration. I have seen dryers spec'd as straight 240V and then show up as a standard 240/120 unit. Fortunately I always run a 10/3 with ground so I am safe.

I had a microwave that was spec'd as 120V and when it arrived it was a 240/120V unit--- 30 amps--- that one killed us especially since they 2 of them.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't think I really have too many issues with appliance installs. Worst issue I ever had was the cabinet guy didn't give me enough room. 

I sure hope Canadians can win. My dishwasher is shot.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Size and weight of some appliances 

I don't like to trust the measurements on the specs, so I like them on site early for measuring purposes, but then they are in the way

Just can't win!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

The ever-growing refrigerator... Modern fridges in older homes is a problem

Getting the HO to reconcile with reality is a frustration at times


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Couple challenges really. Getting them there without them being in the way. Then getting them where they need to go without damaging the appliance or the project. 

Most appliances have common measurements for their supplies (water, electric, gas) but getting specific measurements for certain appliances before they are there so the subs can put their supplies in the right place can be challenging. Sometimes a website won't give the info you are wanting.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Getting the manufacturer specs to match reality... Most appliances center around the kitchen and while most brands have pretty accurate measurements, it's amazing you can still find some that are not accurate...

So you end up keeping a catalog of the ones that have measurement issues with notes to refer to so you don't have to wait for the appliance to show up or go to the store to do measurements before you can begin...


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I will be doing the drawing in just a few moment. I am first removing posts the are not a response to the topic, including my own.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Warren said:


> So far, our biggest challenge handling appliances is actually the handling. We recently brought in a 13k stove and it was a huge ordeal just getting it from the garage and inro the kitchen.


*Congratulations Warren!* :clap:

You are the winner of the *Kenmore Built-In Dishwasher w/ SmartWash® HE Cycle*. Please contact me with shipping information.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rigged !!!


Congrats!!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!
Been a good day so far, and this tops it off. Thanks Contractortalk and Cricket.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

April Fool. :whistling:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, he's a fool with a new dishwasher. Most of us are just fools. 

Congrats. 
Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations Warren! :thumbup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> Wow!
> Been a good day so far, and this tops it off. Thanks Contractortalk and Cricket.


Contractor of the Month and the dishwasher winner!... good year for you... :thumbsup:

Congrats... :clap:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

KAP said:


> Contractor of the Month and the dishwasher winner!... good year for you... :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats... :clap:


He was contractor of the month back in December of 2014.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Cricket said:


> He was contractor of the month back in December of 2014.


OK... :blink:

I revise...

Contractor of the Month and the dishwasher winner!... good yearS for you... :thumbsup: 

Congrats... :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Cricket said:


> He was contractor of the month back in December of 2014.


Like I said

RIGGED!!! :whistling


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Y'all crack me up. As always, I used random.org to select the winner.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I told my wife, either God has decided that our dishwasher is about to die, or he will show me someone who needs one. I shared this thought with a few folks tonight, and I think I found someone who needs one.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> I told my wife, either God has decided that our dishwasher is about to die, or he will show me someone who needs one. I shared this thought with a few folks tonight, and I think I found someone who needs one.


Man of character... :thumbsup:

...or just a character?... :laughing:

Again... congrats... :clap:


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations! !!


----------

